

Vision Without Execution Is Hallucination - robjama
http://busybuildingthings.tumblr.com/post/36212402673/make-it-happen

======
diego
Sounds catchy, but it isn't true. Hallucination is seeing things that aren't
there, and believing that they exist. Vision without execution is more like
laziness, procrastination, or apathy.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Vision without execution is fiction.

~~~
npollock
Vision without execution is just dreaming. A necessary starting point, but we
all know ideas are a dime a dozen.

